# block retaining wall needed



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

My neighbor is looking for someone to build a 2 to 3 feet high, 50 footretaining wall along the side of his house. Anyone do this type of work or know of anyone? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

alex and cowboy at Najera concrete, guys do great work and good price..


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I can do it for you I have build plenty of them. Will PM my number.


----------

